# Another Newbie Question; Need Advice / Guidance



## jawzx01 (May 19, 2012)

Hey all,

First I apologize for another newbie thread. These are probably posted quite a bit but I want to do due diligence before making a purchase and I accept that I know nothing of hand guns. This post will be very specific to me which I hope is a "saving grace" of making it less of a duplicate.

I'm looking for a semi-automatic hand-gun for hobby target practice. I'd eventually like to participate in the USPSA competitions but I don't need a gun straight away for competition. I need to become familiar with shooting, recoil, loading, etc.

I went to a Gun shop (the closest to my house) and was directed to .22s. Two models caught my interest: The Walther P22 and a Browning 1911-22. I tend to like the P22 better for it's looks but I've heard it can have issues (Walther P22 Issues and Problems - YouTube) and on the other hand, I can't find any "real" info of the 1911-22. All I hear is how close it is to the original 1911 and that makes me think it's more of a collectors piece. I'd also like my wife and father in-law to eventually learn with the final-selected gun.

I also so the neos by Barretta and a few others but the two above were closest to what I was thinking

How are these as a first gun? How is the longevity and are these good for a beginner? Is there another model that would be better, overall? I there anything else I should be aware of or watch out for as I'm looking.

Edit: For the sake of discussion, lets add the Browning Buckmark as an option to be compared with the two above - Walther P22 and the Browning 1911-22.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome,

I would not opt for the P22, it has a very goofy manual of arms (manner in which the gun is operated by the user), the Browning .22 would also not be a very good choice in my opinion as it lacks a lot of good traits found on a target gun. The P22 actually requires the trigger to be pulled to de-cock the hammer after engaging the safety....if you forget that part, you may end up with a book instead of a click. The Browning 22 1911 is a reduced size copy of a 1911 GI model and has pretty stubby sights and for a good target gun you'll want better.

The Browning Buckmark , Ruger 22/45 and MkIII pistols are probably the three most popular lines of target and plinking pistols and I would recommend on of those three. Possibly the new Ruger SR22 as well.


I think starting off with the .22 is a good idea. You can get a lot of the fundamentals down with that and think about what you want in a center-fire option later. If you are wanting to get into USPSA etc. Once you get some more trigger time start hanging out at matches and such and see what they guys are shooting. Contrary to popular belief, you don't need a tricked out race gun to compete in USPSA as there is a "Production" division that allows normal guns to compete against normal guns.

Also look into Steel Challenge matchs and Ruger Rim-Fire matches around your area.


----------



## jawzx01 (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughtful reply, just one point of clarification. 

You indicated that the "browning" doesn't have good sights and other features that would make it an idea target gun but you later say the Browning buckmark would be among your recommended options. In the former statement, were you referring to the 1911-22? Just want to make sure that I understand. 

You give the Browning Buckmark thumbs up based on my usage scenario? 

Again, thanks. Your input is helpful. 

Regards,
Frank


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jawzx01 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply, just one point of clarification.
> 
> You indicated that the "browning" doesn't have good sights and other features that would make it an idea target gun but you later say the Browning buckmark would be among your recommended options. In the former statement, were you referring to the 1911-22? Just want to make sure that I understand.
> 
> ...


You're welcome,

Correct. The 1911-22 has poor sights, the Buckmarks are pretty nice .22s. I have one, a 5.5" Pro Target that I use quite often and it's been good to me. I am also looking at getting an older Ruger MKII to replace my Buckmark for shooting Bulls Eye league, but that's just because the MKII is a little easier to tune for that particular past time.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

No on the P22. No on the Browning 1911 22. A full size 1911 22 like the GSG would be better. So would a Ruger Mk. II or III. Buckmark also - though I have no experience with a Buckmark.

The Ruger 22/45 is also a favorite pistol of some folks.

I happen to own a 22 that is not very common - a Sig Trailside. I happen to really like it. 

Are there any ranges near you that rent pistols? That might be one way to start. After all -- then you might get an idea of what you like.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Another option might be to purchase a 9mm or .40 pistol ie: Sig P229 or P220 and add a conversion kit in .22 for practice, you would be shooting the same gun you are training on...JJ


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The Rugers and Buckmark are fine choices.Don't bother with the Trailside if you run across one.It's a great pistol,I have one and it's a generic Hammerli Xesse,but they are not made any more.They are designed for target ammo,so if you run high velocity through it the trigger guard will eventually break.At the moment there is still a supply of replacements,but I don't think that's one of the parts interchangeable with the Xesse.

Chessail's idea is a good way to go alsoInstead of having 2 different guns that are generally 2 different platforms,for the same money roughly you have 2 guns working off the same platform.I've thought about converting one of my 1911s for a while but other projects seem to nip it in the butt.


----------



## jawzx01 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks all.

I ended up going wtih a Buckmark Standard URX. I think it will serve me well and eventually, I'll get a 9mm for the USPSC type shooting.... Aside from positives mentions here, it's well rated and fit my hand pretty well. It was also full size option at the store really. Everything else was on the smaller side. I wish I could have seen the full size GSG 1911. That might have been an option but probably not ideal for my usage.


----------

